# My 05 bow buck before and after.



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

This is one of the bucks I'd been watching this year. I shot him on opening day and found him the next morning. While looking for him I found his right side shed antler from this spring! But I also lost my memory card from my trail camera. A couple days later I got lucky and found that little card and when I looked at the photos on it there he was on the morning of the opener with the sunrise in the background!
So it all worked out great this season! 

http://www.hunt101.com/showphoto.php?ph ... &password=

http://www.hunt101.com/showphoto.php?ph ... &password=


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Congrats!!!

:beer:


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Not too bad at all!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like things could have never gone any better. Congrats


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks guys, the only thing that could make this fall even better "way better" is if my son get's the buck he's after with his bow! Makes mine look like junior!


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

wow, nice buck :beer:


----------



## BUZZBYE (Aug 31, 2005)

NICE BUCK! MAN THIS JUST MAKES IT HARDER TO WAIT UNTIL OCT 1ST :beer:


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

That should be great tasting venison, laying all night with the guts in it. Congrats.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

congrats.... nice buck


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

What a buck. Those trail cameras really do come in handy. I need to get me one.


----------

